# New Accounts?



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

I was just wondering when you guys begin to solicit new accounts? I have had some say right after the snow season ends and others say the best time is around August or so. I was just wondering what has worked for you guys. Thanks


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Depends on the customer...some will do it right away and some wont think of snow until it's forecasted. If you know somebody who had a bad contractor this year, hit them up while the experience is still fresh in their minds.


----------



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmmm... I never thought of right after the season, but I can see that having it's advantages...

I usually start when it gets cold, or first frost. Anywhere from Mid October to Mid November.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Had two different neighbors of customers approach and call me for next year. I said sure but I really didn't want any new ones. Some will probably move so I'll try.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Getting new plow accounts is a year round venture for me. I will not steal an account from someone under contract unless that contract is terminated mid season. Other than that I work on getting new accounts 12 months a year. My goal is 4 to 5 new accounts each year, plus maintaining all of my old ones. Now to be clear I am not looking to get 4 to 5 new 10 acre accounts each year, but I wouldn't complain about it if I did.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

So far, as I have seen it here (central Ky) people wait till there is 3-4 inches of snow on the ground, then freak out to get somene to plow it. You get laghed at trying to get contracts in the winter when there is no snow on the ground or in the forcast, I could not imajion what it would be like in Aug when its 95 degree out and 98% hummidity..

We had a "big one (10")" forcasted in Jan, business were falling all over there self to get contracts for that snow only, the contrators were bending them over, charging 300+ for half acer lot. Well we got 2 inches, and the clients all got burned, but that is what they get for waiting till a storm is susposed to hit,
Of course I never got any of this action, I was to busy doing work for someone else that hs yet paid.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

It depends on the types of contracts - most of ours are condo's, and they start taking tenders around September for an October meeting. They also make alot of changes at the end of winter, you will be asked for a quote in February for a March meeting to start the contract in April. These are all 12 month contracts, and if you are snow only you may be limiting what contract you get.

For residential's, I think right before the first storm is when alot happens.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

all year . the only time i dont take new acc is during a storm. and all my acc are on a 5 year contract


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

kashman;1280915 said:


> all year . the only time i dont take new acc is during a storm. and all my acc are on a 5 year contract


5 Year contract? WOW..
I would be impressed if I could get a contract for 2 years, I have a hard time getting people to sign contracts as it is. I could have gotten more work if I did not make them sign contracts, but no contract no plow...

No, I did the "get contract in storm" crap a year or so ago, was still new (stil am really), big mistake....


----------

